# Easiest programs to use for designing rhinestone transfers



## soldierredd2 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hello everyone, 

I have read some great posts on how to make my own rhinestone transfers. My question is, can anybody tell me what program is the easiest to use for designing the transfers? I'm interested in taking a photo of my son, when he was a baby, and making a rhinestone transfer of his face to put on a tee. Would anyone know how this is done? I've seen faces (mainly of famous people) on tshirts done with rhinestones so I know it's possible, just don't know how. 

Thanks in advance for any advice!!


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

For a one off photo I would print the picture out the size I wanted it on the shirt, put the clear carrier sheet (sticky side up) over the photo, tape it all down and place the stones where I wanted on the picture until I was happy with it.


----------



## soldierredd2 (Sep 16, 2008)

sounds like a simple solution...thanks


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I agree,
You dont have to have a dot pattern, just follow the his image, of his pic, you can make a transfer of anything, this way, dog, cat,, people.
Just try to keep the shape of his eyes, nose and mouth, close to what is on the pic so it looks just like him.
Please let us see a pic when you are done.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I agree please share some pics. I plan to try these when I get time. ... JB


----------



## jamaspea (Oct 15, 2007)

I would also say, process the photo a bit either halftone or limit the number of colors of the print, to make it easier to decide where to put the rhinestones. If you make the original image simpler it may help..


----------



## soldierredd2 (Sep 16, 2008)

Today's his B-day so I was gonna try to do it this weekend but may not get a chance since I'm throwing a B-day bash for him tomorrow. But if I don't this weekend, I will definitely get around to it next weekend & will post the pics....keep your fingers crossed for me that it comes out good


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Nikki there are places out there that will vector your pic for Vinyl cutter. Then all you have is lines I think it would like lot better this way.


----------



## soldierredd2 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi David,

Please excuse me if I sound like a complete idiot, but I have no idea what vectoring a pic for a vinyl cutter is. Would you please explain in more detail. My background is sewing, and I've done simple things such as pressing tshirts, mugs, plates etc. (but nothing really fancy). I'm just starting to venturing off into other things, but I'm not that savvy yet


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Here is web site that has some very good infore on this

Raster and Vector Graphics


----------



## bob emb (Apr 5, 2007)

dear Red,

If you want to get the best clarity you have to use ss4 stones, these are very small and I am not sure they are small enough to do what you want. I just did a design of a Viking head for a Football cheer squad. Getting the correct features for the nose, eyes etc. is very difficult. As it was kind of generic we managed to do it. We do embroidery and digital printing and to do faces is relatively easy. When you work with stones that a a certain size and shape you will be limited as to the exact reproduction you can get.

I am not one for giving advice like others and tell you ro follow the image as best you can, that is very vague no one even mentioned to you about the size of the stones, this is very very important. I will always give someone a straight answer whether its what they want to hear or not. 

I do wish you good luck but if you are looking for a real tight reproduction of you child just look at some of the obamas etc they are just good likeness's and have very little detail.

There is a piece of software that you can take a photo of your child and turn it into a oil painting or watercolor reproduction and they come out really great. You just print it on a digital printer.
I think it is called Twisted pixels.

Regards,

Bob


----------



## gailevans (Aug 9, 2008)

bob emb said:


> dear Red,
> There is a piece of software that you can take a photo of your child and turn it into a oil painting or watercolor reproduction and they come out really great. You just print it on a digital printer.
> I think it is called Twisted pixels.
> Regards,
> Bob


Do you have a website for this? When I search for this, I get everything but this!
Thanks.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Bob I am sorry if you don't like what was said about helping some one we only give out information on the pic and not the size of stones in my eyes better you get the outline the better it will work like some once told me "trash in trash out"!


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

soldierredd2 said:


> Hi David,
> 
> Please excuse me if I sound like a complete idiot, but I have no idea what vectoring a pic for a vinyl cutter is. Would you please explain in more detail. My background is sewing, and I've done simple things such as pressing tshirts, mugs, plates etc. (but nothing really fancy). I'm just starting to venturing off into other things, but I'm not that savvy yet


 Nikki we all have to learn and nobody ever sounds like a idiot. They just sound confused and need answer. The only dumb answer is the one you fail to ask. .... JB


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

soldierredd2 said:


> Hi David,
> 
> Please excuse me if I sound like a complete idiot, but I have no idea what vectoring a pic for a vinyl cutter is. Would you please explain in more detail. My background is sewing, and I've done simple things such as pressing tshirts, mugs, plates etc. (but nothing really fancy). I'm just starting to venturing off into other things, but I'm not that savvy yet


 
Hi Nikki,

How did it go? Did you try it? Do you have any of the software everyone is talking about?

If you don't have photoshop, you can try gimp.org, it is Freeware that is similar in nature to photoshop. Some folks here use it as their main program.

If you don't have a vector program like Corel draw, you can try inkscape.org, it is also freeware that is similar to corel.

Good luck to you, I hope if you complete the shirt, you share a pic with us.


----------



## soldierredd2 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi Kelly,

I have yet to try the transfers but I'm hoping to get to it this weekend. I'm really excited about it and I will definitely post pics when I have it finished.


----------



## bob emb (Apr 5, 2007)

I had mentioned a software that is used in conjunction with Photshop--Twisting Pixels

Someone a few posts ago asked I hope it helps.


On a side bar to an answer to my post to RED. Encouragement is a wonderful thing when we start a new venture, everyone looks for help, that is why I was truthful with Nikki and said with encouragement you need some hard factual info. If you need some facts and help, Nikki, just give me a call or contact me at the below website

Regards,

Bob


----------



## soldierredd2 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks a ton Bob! I truly appreciate all of your help and it does make me feel a little more at ease with trying this, knowing that I can contact someone who is willing to help as much as possible.

Thanks again!


----------

